# Wawa, Ontario trip



## auglaizewader

We just finished another week long fly-in trip with Hawk Air. We pulled a bunch of eyes with good size range. A bunch of fish ranged from 20"-26". I even managed to pull a 27.5" and a 30"! What a week!!


----------



## Lynxis

Thats a good one there.

What lake did you fish?

Looks like it was cold.


----------



## auglaizewader

It was a fairly cold week. That North wind can really make you layer up!


----------



## monarkmagic

I think we ran into you at Mcdonalds at the Sault Ste. Marie on the way home. We had a really nice week in Nipigon also. This was a great year for us. For some reason we seemed to get much nicer weather just a few hundred miles north of you. Those are some nice walleyes.


----------



## jeffmo

nice walleye! nothing like fishing up north.
i've been past the big goose at the airport several times on our way north.


----------



## Fish_Heads

Heading up in a week or so to Wawa again ourselves. 

Hope it's warm by then. 

Great looking fish !!


----------



## jignut

We were fishing Washi Lake 100 miles north of Nakina last week.
Sunday morning June 6th we had frost on the boat seats it was 30 degrees at 6:30 AM.
High temps for the week were high 60's low 70's unlike the 2 weeks prior with temps in the 80's
Our outfitter took some damage to the base camp on May 31st. Temperature was in the 90's and a front came through. Lightning knocked out power for 4 days and trees were uprooted. The siding was blown off the office and they think it may have been a tornado.


----------



## killingtime

nothing like driving around lake superior towards thunder bay on a sunny day. i am heading to anchorage alaska this friday morning for 8 days of fun. we have 2 all day fishing trips planned and a 8 hour four wheeler tour in the mountains. we are staying in a cabin on a big bluff overlooking the cook inlet about 45 minutes above homer. cant wait to sit on the deck and drink some cold ones with some fresh halibut on the grill. i will report back later.


----------



## auglaizewader

That trip is DEFINITELY on the short list. I have to get to Alaska


----------



## 10fish

headed up that way in Aug, but have never been to that area. Staying on Whitefish Lake, but am having a hard time finding any info or tips for the area.
We will take our standard Canada Pike and Smallie gear, but would appreciate any suggestions that can be tossed our way. THX

10fish


----------



## leeabu

I have flown Hawk Air out of Wawa many times. We always went to Mar Mac Lodge on Esnagi Lake. We have never had a bad trip. I have seen cold weather in July where we had to wear all the clothes we took with us all week long.


----------



## auglaizewader

10fish, We have been on lakes that troll really well and on lakes that produced best with drift live bait. This year we jigged with Gulp! minnows. Almost all of our big fish came on 4" Emerald Shiner. Orange tails also produced some. We checked some of the first fish we ate, and found more crawdads than we had seen before. Perch colored cranks also produced. I have never fished up there in August. We always go the first week of June.


----------



## fishin4five

leeabu, I fished Esnagi last September for the first time. It was my first fly-in trip...amazing! Hope to go back some day soon. The people at Mar Mac are great. I've heard rumors of monster smallmouth in Esnagi, do you know if that is true?


----------



## leeabu

fishin4five said:


> leeabu, I fished Esnagi last September for the first time. It was my first fly-in trip...amazing! Hope to go back some day soon. The people at Mar Mac are great. I've heard rumors of monster smallmouth in Esnagi, do you know if that is true?


We never got any. Mostly northern and walleye with some whitefish.


----------



## Lynxis

Anyone ever fish Upper Duffy?


----------



## BMustang

fishin4five said:


> leeabu, I fished Esnagi last September for the first time. It was my first fly-in trip...amazing! Hope to go back some day soon. The people at Mar Mac are great. I've heard rumors of monster smallmouth in Esnagi, do you know if that is true?


My personal thoughts are that it is too far north for bronzebacks.

We fish out of Pine Portage Lodge (Kabinagagami Lake) on the same lake/river chain and have never encoutered a smallie.


----------



## 10fish

The crawdads you found in the fish.. Were they the small (1-1.5 inch) pinkish red ones? How about gulp leeches, did you give them a try? Freezer is already full of walleye , so we are shooting for smallies and pike. 
THX






auglaizewader said:


> 10fish, We have been on lakes that troll really well and on lakes that produced best with drift live bait. This year we jigged with Gulp! minnows. Almost all of our big fish came on 4" Emerald Shiner. Orange tails also produced some. We checked some of the first fish we ate, and found more crawdads than we had seen before. Perch colored cranks also produced. I have never fished up there in August. We always go the first week of June.


----------



## Fish_Heads

We fish up there with live leeches all the time for walleyes & smallies. Spent some serious $$ on a big tub of gulp (not) leeches. Fishing was hot & heavy one evening until we ran out of live leeches & had to use gulp.......only caught 1 walleye ever on a gulp leech up there. I'll never buy them again.

Mayne the canuck wally's are smarter eh ??


----------



## auglaizewader

We had some success when they first came out with leeches. Compared to the minnow and minnow twister, they are not worth buying. 

Smallies are hit and miss in the lakes in that area. They are moving north. Each lake is different.

The crawdads were small. Some were even smaller (.5 inch). Didnt try them, but used orange and pumpkinseed (close as we could come).

Upper Duffy is a good lake, that is for sure,


----------



## 10fish

thanks, never used the gulp products and from what I've heard I'm not missing anything.
We have the whole supply of pike spoons , so we are covered there, how about large 4-6 inch twisters or reaper tails? Ever use them for deep water pike up that way? Being an August trip , it will be hot and I'm guessing the pike will be in deep water off the flats?


----------



## auglaizewader

We don't fish for pike much, though we did land several in the 30"+ range this year and one over 40". When we do we troll banks and flats. I am not a big fan of spoons. I know some guys love them, but a few big in-line spinners and big cranks are more my speed for pike. 

Your theory sounds like where I would start in August, but I have zero experience.


----------



## BMustang

Take it from an old veteran of Canadian lakes.

For pike take 7 inch perch rapalas, BIG buzz baits, and BIG Zara Spooks.
Leave the daredevil type spoons and spinner baits at home. If you want to downsize, a Johnson Silver Minnow is effective.

For walleyes troll shad colored or gold colored Rapala Shad-raps.

Find some South-Bend 8" - 27 pound test Invisa-Leaders, and go fish!
Stay away from the silver "telephone cable" leaders.

That's all you need, honestly.

Most US fishermen fishing Canada don't even throw top-water for pike and that is too bad. It is spectacular and effective. Live bait is boring, and high maintenance. We catch hundreds of pike and walleye each year in Canada and I haven't used a piece of live bait in over 10 years.


----------



## 10fish

Thanks BMustang, just curious, top water in mid August? We have had a lot of luck with daredevil type spoons or williams wobblers in deeper water just kind of pulling the rod and letting them fall. But I will take your word for it and give a go.


----------

